# Indian Cliffs Ranch and Cattleman's Steakhouse



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

I thought I had posted this thread, but apparently not. Sample shots from Monday's first of a six-part series entitled _Indian Cliffs Ranch Part 1 -- Cattleman's Steakhouse_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from yesterday's _Indian Cliffs Ranch Part 2 - The approach to Cattleman's Restaurant_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some sample shots from today's blog post _Indian Cliffs Ranch Part 3 - This Place is a ZOO!_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A couple of the shots from yesterday's _Indian Cliffs Ranch Part 4 -- Boarding the Hayride_:



















And take a look at what's lurking here:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some samples of the shots I posted in today's _Indian Cliffs Ranch Part 5 - Stepping into the Wild West 1880s_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample photos from today's blog post _Indian Cliffs Ranch Part 6 - Courage Under Fire_:


----------

